# Sevcon Gen4 Motor controller



## flyinginnet (Apr 19, 2013)

Is there anybody having experience of using Sevcon gen4 to do a drive-by-wire? Usually, the throttle input comes from analog input of a throttle, but I want it to be able to come from an external device via CAN communication. Does nybody know how to configure Sevcon in order to achieve this goal? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

flyinginnet said:


> Is there anybody having experience of using Sevcon gen4 to do a drive-by-wire? Usually, the throttle input comes from analog input of a throttle, but I want it to be able to come from an external device via CAN communication. Does nybody know how to configure Sevcon in order to achieve this goal?
> 
> Thanks!


 THe Sevcon software has a "control box" built in that can control the unit via software/canbus, so the implimentation is there - no idea how to set it up in real life though using something other than the provided software..
There are some complications - using this feature seems to affect some other features of the controller - it has to reconfigure itself to work (you can't just switch back and forward between the control box and a normal pot in my experience).


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

The Sevcon Gen4 controller software configures the control to operate with either a potentiometer or hall effect throttle as well as the rotor's hall effect or Sine/Cosine Speed Sensor. It also depend on which wires are connected into the controller interface plug.


----------

